# Butt Bonanza!!



## Andy M. (Apr 19, 2015)

Stop&Shop markets in my area are having a sale on bone-in pork butts @ $1.99/Lb.  That's a very good price for around here so I ran out and bought three and tossed them into the freezer.  I'll be eating pulled pork for quite a while.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 19, 2015)

Oh, I thought maybe you had been at the beach.

Nice sale, I should check what ours are priced at.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 19, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh, I thought maybe you had been at the beach....



There are other websites for that kind of butt.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 19, 2015)

Advice please Andy.

Shrek is no longer eating pork or beef.  If I was able to find nicely priced Boston Butt would you suggest I carve it into to smaller roasts and freeze or cook as is and freeze?  It will all be made into pulled pork with minimal seasoning.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 19, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Advice please Andy.
> 
> Shrek is no longer eating pork or beef.  If I was able to find nicely priced Boston Butt would you suggest I carve it into to smaller roasts and freeze or cook as is and freeze?  It will all be made into pulled pork with minimal seasoning.



In the past, I've done a whole Boston butt, pulled it, mixed it with a little BBQ sauce and froze it in 4 ounce packets.  Easy to defrost and pop onto a bun for a quick sandwich with some more BBQ sauce.  That works nicely if all you want is pulled pork.  That's much easier than cooking it each time.  You can season it any way you like.

Do you use a slow cooker or roast it in the oven?


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 19, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> There are other websites for that kind of butt.




And you know this how??

Excellent price, we don't usually get sales like that around here even though pork is an Iowa thing.  I've done a mix of frozen ham and pork in the crockpot, turned out really good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 19, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> Do you use a slow cooker or roast it in the oven?



Thanks!

In the oven, I like the texture better. Usually rub with a little salt, cumin and chili powder, adding onions and garlic so it smells good while cooking.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 19, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> And you know this how??...



I've heard others talking about it.


----------



## Alix (Apr 19, 2015)

OMG, so glad I clicked on THAT thread title. I just had myself a lovely little giggle.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 19, 2015)

Alix said:


> OMG, so glad I clicked on THAT thread title. I just had myself a lovely little giggle.



Master of the double entendré!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 19, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> Stop&Shop markets in my area are having a sale on bone-in pork butts @ $1.99/Lb.  That's a very good price for around here...


Big Bunny in Southbridge (my neck of the frontier) had the boneless sirloin roasts for $1.69/lb. Worked just fine for PP in the crock pot; would be too lean in the oven/smoker.



PrincessFiona60 said:


> ..If I was able to find nicely priced Boston Butt would you suggest I carve it into to smaller roasts and freeze or cook as is and freeze?....


I've frozen finished pulled pork, too, with no problems. In fact, after cooking up the batch Friday I ended up with a total of 2 1-quart bags in the freezer, two full suppers for two already, and enough left for one or two more sandwiches.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 19, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> Master of the double entendré!


I figured the thread would be safe for family viewing. A mod would have had pictures down faster than you could post them.


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 20, 2015)

That's a good deal, Andy.  I'll have to check our grocery store here.  I'm always keeping an eye out for a good...roast.


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 20, 2015)

If you want something other than pulled pork, use bottled mojo, chicken broth, and water and make a Cuban pot roast.  We use potatoes and carrots, occasionally yucca (which can be found in ethnic freezer area if not fresh) instead of the potatoes.  Leftovers can be used to make Cuban sandwiches.  

Or make a green chili stew with either potatoes or hominy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 20, 2015)

I have some pork already cubed and cooked, just have to sear it off and make some green chili.  Did that with boneless country ribs the other night when Jalfrezi Curry sounded good.  I have one more serving of the curry and enough pork cubes for two servings of green chili.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 20, 2015)

David Chang's genius Bo Ssam is new of the easiest and most delicious things you can do with a pork butt

Momofuku's Bo Ssam Recipe - NYT Cooking


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 20, 2015)

jennyema said:


> David Chang's genius Bo Ssam is new of the easiest and most delicious things you can do with a pork butt
> 
> Momofuku's Bo Ssam Recipe - NYT Cooking


 
Haven't tried any others, but I will say that Momofuku's pork belly recipe is the best I've ever had.  This one sounds pretty good too, though I think I'd add the pickled cucumber accompaniment for the pork belly buns to this one too.  Thanks for posting link!


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 20, 2015)

I also have recipes for Cuban garlic roasted pork, carnitas and a slow roasted pork shoulder that are all good.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 20, 2015)

Good Deal there! I lucked up on some for .99/lb a few weeks back and stocked up.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 20, 2015)

Not to mention one of my all time favorites with pork butt.......Pozole Mexican stew.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 20, 2015)

Paymaster said:


> Good Deal there! I lucked up on some for .99/lb a few weeks back and stocked up.



Accurately illustrating the differences in cost of living between our states.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 20, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> Not to mention one of my all time favorites with pork butt.......Pozole Mexican stew.



Mmmm, mine, too!


----------

